# is wilco models still around??????????



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hi
guys
i was wondering is wilco models is still around ? do you have his contact imformation and address. i had it but i cant find it .
thanks phil
happy holidays to you all!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

You can reach Sarge at [email protected]. I just got an order last week, you should have no problem reaching him at that address unless he's on the road.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hi phil
that was fast!! thanks so much. i gonna order the planet of the apes icaris for xmas for me
thanks phil


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey, if you wanna order two and send one my way...

What? It's Christmas, isn't it?


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

I just ordered an Aoshima Zero-X for my Christmas present to myself. Not cheap, but I'd be cut if i missed out, and cheaper than the resin kit getting around.

What the heck, its been a rough year,I deserve it!


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

:thumbsup: hi zombie 
ill see what i can do.


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Yep, I'm still here--- And the 1/48th Icarus is still the second most popular kit in my line, right behind the 1/48th Proteus (sales so far: Poteus, 817; Icarus, 763). 
By the way, we've just re-poured all molds for both kits... And if you buy both at the same time you get free shipping.

---Da sarge


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Proteus?

Oh! You mean the *1/48* _*Cora* with bonus Proteus_ kit! :thumbsup: 

Dear Santa,

I would like an _Earth vs the Flying Saucers_ saucer kit next please. And some new socks. Its gettin' cold up here!

Huzz


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Sarge,
Can you still order the replacement parts for the early version of the Proteus? Keep up the great work!

Rob


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Wilco Models ROCKS!!*

I still have to build my *Wilco Proteus*...maybe after my 1/32 Flying Sub project.....depends on what Santa leaves under the tree.

Thanks for the swell kits Sarge! :thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Dave Hussey said:


> Proteus?
> 
> Oh! You mean the *1/48* _*Cora* with bonus Proteus_ kit! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Hang in there Huzz, I just dug out my red long johns. Spring will be here soon !!
Dapper Dabbler


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Still got to do the Proteus, Sky Captain's Atomic Disintegrator Pistol, and my latest buy, Star Trek TOS Exploration Set. All really cool models!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Veedub - I know that Cult used to have them on his site. They included the modified cabin roof/window section and the re-sculpted Cora. Why not send Sarge an email directly? I'm sure he'll fix you up with one if he has any left. 

Ah the Proteus - my fave!! You guys really ought to build yours so I can see some new pics or dioramas!!



























Huzz


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

beautiful BU Dave ! how did you do the base floor piece ? 
hb


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hi hb!

Thanks for the compliment!! 

The floor piece is made by sandwiching the paper miniaturizer hex pattern between two pieces of circular glass that I had cut at a local glass shop for around $20. The hex pattern is a digital file that I had printed to the correct size, around 11 inches in diameter, at the local Staples / Business depot for a rediculously cheap $6.00 and tax.

I ran some clear silicone around the edges of the glass to "glue" the whole thing together. If i were to do this again, I would have the glass cut after the hex pattern is printed. That way you could make sure the glass is a milimeter or two bigger in diameter than the paper hex pattern. On mine, I did it the other way around and the paper sticks out a teeny bit in spots. Only noticeable to picky folks like me. I hope!

If you or any of the gang here want the hex pattern file, send me a PM with your email and, once I hunt it up around here :drunk: , I'll send it along to ya! :thumbsup: 

Huzz


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks Dave . that's a nice setting for the kit . 
"Lower zero module ." 
hb


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

yipeeeeeeeee. got a present early today my wife got me sarge's icarus on ebay. its the real deal the guy even gave her the orignal invoice from cult tv mans site. she saved 5.00 too. i cant wait to get started this winter for sure. nice kit sarge! you da man .
i have a really good woman. merry X-mas everyone


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Awesome!!! :thumbsup: 

I have one of those too that I have yet to build! Do post pics as you go!

Huzz


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hi dave 
i certainly will. i hope it comes out half as good as your awesome proteus. you da man. it looks like a museum piece, its incredible
happy holidays to you and your family
phil


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Thanks for the compliment Phil!!

And I hope you and your family also have a very merry Christmas! :wave: 

Huzz


----------

